# Which 5.1 Speaker to buy?



## Dark_Knight2010 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello to Admins and all Members

I am living in New Delhi.

I have Sony DVD Player with HDMI Full HD Up-scaling ( DVP-NS728HP)
which i want to use as A/V receiver for HT

It has dts out and others like optical, coaxial outs but no separate 6 discrete analog outputs.

I want to do the setup at home for my parents and my budget is Rs 15,000 ( Max Rs 20,000 ) for speaker system.

Kindly suggest which speaker system ( 5.1/7.1 ) will be the most feasible and easy to configure for general use like movies and music ...and gaming when i visit home::wink:

I cant decide on z 5500 since got mixed reviews on internet
and the more i search the more complicated it gets to decide.

Any other THX certified system?? ( is klipsch 5.1 setup affordable )

Please help with your suggestions


----------

